# speed BLD methods



## vloc15 (Jan 17, 2009)

*FAST BLD methods*

I've already learned the classic pochmann method..right now, I'm considering learning either m2 or the turbo method or maybe 3op?

which BLD method do you think is faster? in terms of move count and in terms of memo?

if not among the three, are there still better methods out there you people can share??


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought speed-bld was memorizing the cube so that you can solve it with your current speedsolving method.

You're probably asking for a fast BLD method. M2 for edges and "Classic" (Old) Pochmann for corners is pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## joey (Jan 17, 2009)

Please edit the title, 'speed BLD' is something else.
Learn M2 and 3OP.


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh sorry, my mistake..alright, I think I'll go with M2


----------

